# Depressed Pigeon?



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

I have five pigeons just recently adopted. One of them seems depressed. Is this possible? She (I think) is not agressive at all and will be picked on when it is feeding time. she perches in the bottom of the cage because the others won't let her up even though there is room. Any advice? I have taken to feeding her alone so she gets enough to eat. I don't know much about their past history. Thanks
Shelly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shelly,

This is probably a non-aggressive little female or a young pigeon, that hasn't found her or his place in your coop.

Check the bird out and make sure she is free of any disease, and seperate her from the others if she is getting beat up. 

Put her on a good vitamin program, if you haven't done so. Vitamin B Complex or Brewers yeast will help with deperssion, stress and energy. 

I have got one right now that is not getting along with the crowd and sits on the floor at night, she is healthy, but I moved her out of my flyers coop and into my retired coop thinking she would be happier. But they picked on her even more, so we moved her back to the flyers.....I'm just keeping my eye on her for now.

Treesa


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey thanks for the info! I haver been separating her for feedings and giving her a towel to sleep on. She arrived here with a wound under her wing. It seems to be healing well but other than that she seems healthy. She is a beautiful white bird and seems to be a healthy weight compared to a few of the others when they got here. I have ordered some feed and vitamin supplements that should arrive soon. But I have been using regular bird vitamins.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello Shelley,

One of my own rescues went to another aviary where she didn't fit in at all and was always an outsider. She returned to me and found a mate. That seems to have made a tremendous difference to her status, she has a good nesting site and is a confident happy bird now.

Cynthia


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

I think I will have to get one more bird this spring I guess(?) because I have five and one way or another I suppose I will have to have a mate for them all to be happy. Does this sound right?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are happier if they have mates, but it is difficult to find a pigeon of the right sex particularly if they are rescues. At the moment I have three spare females and three that I haven't been able to decide whether they are boys or girls! Ideally they would all match up, but they don't!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again, Shelly!

I was going to ask you if this pigeon was white. Is this a coincidence?I Have another white pigeon who adopted us,"Susha", and she is visiting at my rehabber to find herself a mate.

She came to us and even rehomed to our house. I think she has been very lonely and constantly trying to prune and love on "Skye". He has ingored her because he has a mate and I feel she needed help. She started going out on flights with my other homers, but she did not come home for three days. She must have been hanging out with the ferals, cause when she came home she had the "runs", lots of lice and dehydration. It took me three days to get her back her health and normal poop.I felt bad for her and worry about her, so that is why she having fun at my rehabber, who has lots of white male pigeons.Hopefully she will be happy when she comes home with a hubby.
I have another white pigeon who carries a torch for another pigeon, and also can't seem to take a hint. I feel sorry for them, but the ones who are depressed and lonely are my white hens. Strange.....Treesa

P.S. Oh, and "Skye" now, he only has 2 hens after him.


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

I have three white pigeons one gray and one brown and white. One of the white ones has a bumpy cere. I am not sure what it is called but it makes figuring out who is who between the white ones a little easier.


----------

